# Wanted: 2011-2017 GM Western Ultra Mount Truck Side



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

So, back at it again. Bought a new work truck so I need some stuff.

Need a 2011-2017 GM Western Ultramount Truck Side Setup

Need the 69981 mount, I have pockets

If you have the wiring for this truck, I would take that too, but don't have to have it.

If you want to sell the plow too, if the deal is right, I might take that too. 

Thanks,
Phil
630-768-3211


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

The Denail too nice of a work truck Phil?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

No, I just finally ordered a new 4x4 work truck for myself. So I guess I might as well beat that thing up.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

still looking


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

still looking


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

https://rochester.craigslist.org/pts/d/western-snowplow-frames/6249621417.html


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

bummer, wish they had one that fit my truck


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

call them its a dealer, it is thruway spring


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I got one... shut it down Mike


----------

